# What do you think about this probiotic for ibs-d



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Its called Ultra Dophilus Df and it contains Lactobacillus acidophilus 15billion live, rice maltadextrin, and milk. Will this make ibs-d worse? Its a powder that is refregerated


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiThe probiotic certainly shouldent make it worse, but teh other additives are an unknown quantity and may affect teh D if you are sensitive to them. im not entirely sure why they have decided to add powdered milk to it though. cheersIAn


----------

